# Considering moving to Cyprus



## Rachael (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,

I'd appreciate any advice on moving to Cyprus/finding work/finding accomodation?


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Rachael said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice on moving to Cyprus/finding work/finding accomodation?


Hi, Rachael, What part do you want to move too? do you have a family?
What sort of work do you want?


----------



## Rachael (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,

Possibly Paphos or somewhere in the southern region. I will be going out on my own. Looking for hotel work (unskilled).
Thanx.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi again, good time start of summer, google jobs in cyprus. ,Hotel work is not well paid .You will need to get something with a place to stay as your wage would not cover this on your own.E-mail hotels direct,Have you any friends there.Make sure you have money for flight back and dont hand over your passport.Its good to be young and try things but plan well and take care its hard work in 40degrees..


----------



## exja (Oct 25, 2007)

If you are considering moving to Cyprus, my recommendation is Paphos.

The best thing to do is to rent an apartment in the area for a period so you can find out if you like it or not.

At this homepage, you can find more advice and hint:
<snip>


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

*Moving to Cyprus*

Hello all,
I would love to move to Cyprus, but I am really worried about the change for my children (16,13,12) who all do not want to go!
My husband and I love the Polis area, we have visited many times over the last few years, and really appreciate all the differences between Cyprus and England.
I would place the children at the International School of Pafos (if they could get in) although I know it is quite a journey from Polis, here in England we travel about 100 miles a day doing the school run!
Is there anyone who has children about the same age that could give me any advice please?
I really believe that the freedom that the children would experience in Cyprus would be worth the initial upset.
I wonder if our dream will ever come true!

Hope someone can share their experiences with us.
Many thanks

Jac


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Tricia,
I will look in that site and see what I can find out!
Many thanks
Jac


----------



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

*Moving to Cyprus.*



exja said:


> If you are considering moving to Cyprus, my recommendation is Paphos.
> 
> The best thing to do is to rent an apartment in the area for a period so you can find out if you like it or not.
> 
> ...


It really depends on what you want whilst you are living here. If you want to be in a city that is populated by a very large number of Brits (many of whom think that they are still in the UK but with a lot of sunshine) then yes Paphos would be your cup of tea. If, on the other hand, you want a change of lifestyle, and a change of culture then I would suggest that you look at other places as well. Either way it is very good advice to rent for a while, until you get a feel for the place, and when you do decide where you wish to live then I would strongly recommend a "re-sell" rather than a new property, as you are likely to get better value for money. I hope that this helps, if only a little, and wish you well with your move. It is a wonderful place to live.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Jac,
I would agree that at this time the best value for money is in resales.
New build and off plan is still going up at an alarming rate as the developers dont yet seem to have realised that their bubble has burst.
There are a lot of resales with owners who are for one reason or another(mostly because the woman misses her children and grandchildren) are desperate to go back to the Uk. Many of these people have had their properties on the market for some time as most people go for off plan so there are people who will now take offers on their properties.
Whatever you decide to do I wish you luck. We have lived here for almost 4 years and have never regretted a minute of it.


----------



## exja (Oct 25, 2007)

Rachael said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice on moving to Cyprus/finding work/finding accomodation?


I have been in Cyprus since 2005.
My recommandation is to take a trip and stay here at least one week.
The best place - as far as I can see - is Pafos. 

-- 
Best regards
<snip>


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Hi Jac,
> I would agree that at this time the best value for money is in resales.
> New build and off plan is still going up at an alarming rate as the developers dont yet seem to have realised that their bubble has burst.
> There are a lot of resales with owners who are for one reason or another(mostly because the woman misses her children and grandchildren) are desperate to go back to the Uk. Many of these people have had their properties on the market for some time as most people go for off plan so there are people who will now take offers on their properties.
> Whatever you decide to do I wish you luck. We have lived here for almost 4 years and have never regretted a minute of it.


If anyone out there in Cyprus would like to come back to the U.K. I know of a lovely 4 bedroomed detached house in Co. Durham. Also a 2 bedroomed detached bungalow in a similar area.


----------



## alarholm (Oct 6, 2008)

Jac said:


> Hello all,
> I would love to move to Cyprus, but I am really worried about the change for my children (16,13,12) who all do not want to go!
> My husband and I love the Polis area, we have visited many times over the last few years, and really appreciate all the differences between Cyprus and England.
> I would place the children at the International School of Pafos (if they could get in) although I know it is quite a journey from Polis, here in England we travel about 100 miles a day doing the school run!
> ...


Hi Jac!

Kids are remarkable creatures ;-) They adjust very fast, even if they don't want to! Before you know it, they'll have made friends and be enjoying the cypriot weather 

My kids are much younger, (two 9 year olds and a 4 month old!), and I've made two international moves already with them. My kids were 4 when we made our first move and 6 when we made our second. Even though they weren't impressed with the idea, they settled very fast. You just have to be aware that if they are miserable when they turn 16, they may decide to return to the UK leaving you there.

So long as you can live with that, then I don't see a problem 

Good luck!

Aly


----------



## sally456 (Oct 14, 2008)

Speaking through experience...i have now lived in Cyprus for 2 years with my partner and 1 year old child Millie and loved every minute of it.


----------

